# Golf



## robwprice (Oct 9, 2013)

Does any one know if there are any groups or Golf society's who get together weekly to play.
I am looking to play for pleasure and the social rather than serious.
Just out to have a laugh and lose a few balls (not to many).
Thanks


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Paphos golfers association.
Chairman Mike Emmet 
Tel 26 100 684 mobile 99394164

My husband has recently started playing again with a couple of friends just for a knock around.

If you want to chat to him about it you can pm me and I will give you his mobile number.


----------



## robwprice (Oct 9, 2013)

Veronica said:


> Paphos golfers association.
> Chairman Mike Emmet
> Tel 26 100 684 mobile 99394164
> 
> ...


Veronica,

Thanks will PM you later

Cheers


----------

